# Disney Plus kein 5.1 Sound



## Shibi (25. Juli 2021)

Servus,
ich habe mir heute Disney Plus geholt und habe es über den Browser (Google Chrome) an meinem HTPC im Heimkino laufen. (per HDMI an einem Pioneer SC-LX57) Leider musste ich feststellen, dass ich keinen 5.1 Sound habe. Nur die beiden Front, Center und der Subwoofer funktionieren.
Habe dann mal testweise einen 5.1 Test auf Youtube abgespielt, auch hier kein 5.1 Sound, wieder nur Front, Center, Sub.
Wenn ich ein normales Video von der Festplatte aus anschaue habe ich kein Problem mit dem 5.1 Sound.

Jetzt bin ich ein wenig überfragt, woran das liegen kann. Hab schon ein wenig gegoogelt, da wird viel von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Chrome://flags/#try-supported-channel-layouts geschrieben. Aber das scheint jetzt neuerdings bei Chrome immer aktiv zu sein und ist gar nicht mehr anwählbar.

Leider finde ich nicht viele andere Ideen, vielleicht fällt jemand noch etwas dazu ein?

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## claster17 (26. Juli 2021)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibts Disney+ im Browser nur in Stereo und maximal 720p.
Die Wiedergabestatistik kannst du mittels Strg + Shift + . aufrufen.


Shibi schrieb:


> Habe dann mal testweise einen 5.1 Test auf Youtube abgespielt, auch hier kein 5.1 Sound


Liegt daran, dass YouTube nur Stereo wiedergeben kann.


----------



## HardlineAMD (26. Juli 2021)

Worauf schaust du eigentlich in deinem "Heimkino"?


----------



## Shibi (26. Juli 2021)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Worauf schaust du eigentlich in deinem "Heimkino"?


Hab nen Beamer dran. Oder worauf bezieht sich die Frage?


claster17 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gibts Disney+ im Browser nur in Stereo und maximal 720p.
> Die Wiedergabestatistik kannst du mittels Strg + Shift + . aufrufen.



Echt? Wenn das stimmt kann ich das direkt wieder abbestellen. :/
Ich schau mir das nacher mal an was in der Wiedergabestatistik steht.

Stelle auch gerade fest, dass Youtube anscheinend echt kein 5.1 kann, das geben wohl einige nur bei ihren Videos an.  
Hab es jetzt aber auch mal hierrüber getestet, auch hier nur die vorderen 3 Lautsprecher, der Sound der hinteren wird auch über die beiden Frontlautsprecher wiedergegeben.


			AAC Multichannel Playback Test
		


Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Juli 2021)

YT kann kein 5.1 das musste ich auch schon feststellen.

Aber Disney+ hat zumindest mit der App im Amazon Fire TV 5.1 Sound.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Juli 2021)

Gibt es für Disney+ keine App bzw. Programm für Windows? Damit sollte es funktionieren. Alternativ ein fireTV Stick o.ä.


----------



## MircoSfot (26. Juli 2021)

Soweit ich weiß, hat nur die XBOX die Disney+ APP mit vollwertigen Dolby Atmos support. DTS:X ebenso. Die APP ist für Windows leider noch nicht verfügbar. Netflix hat aber mit der Windows APP ebenso vollwertigen Dolby Atmos support.


----------



## Nathenhale (26. Juli 2021)

Der Edge Browser ist meines Wissen der einziger Browser der bei Disney Plus über 720 p geht. Ob der auch 5.1 mitmacht musst du testen. Geht denn dein 5.1 Setup überhaupt ?


----------



## claster17 (26. Juli 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Der Edge Browser ist meines Wissen der einziger Browser der bei Disney Plus über 720 p geht.


Das ist bei Netflix der Fall. Disney+ geht auch in Edge nicht über 720p.


----------



## Nathenhale (26. Juli 2021)

Das sieht dieser Artikel hier anders :








						How to Watch Disney Plus On Your PC and Mac
					

Here's how you can stream Disney Plus online with your PC or Mac.




					heavy.com
				



Ich muss aber zu geben ich schau bei mir meist über die APP meines TV. Oder am Handy


----------



## claster17 (26. Juli 2021)

Kann sein, dass es früher mal mit dem alten Edge funktioniert hat, aber Stand jetzt ist es in Win10 unmöglich, Disney+ mit mehr als 720p zu bekommen.

Der Artikel behauptet auch, dass man auf dem Handy über die App Filme herunterladen und diese dann auf den PC kopieren kann. Hab selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.



Spoiler: Paar mehr Infos von Reddit







__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/DisneyPlus/comments/m2ze7a

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shibi (28. Juli 2021)

Ok, dann hat sich das Thema erledigt. Ich werde in den Sauren Apfel beißen und mir nen Fire TV Stick zulegen. Damit sollte alles funktionieren. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Cruach (29. Juli 2021)

Shibi schrieb:


> Ok, dann hat sich das Thema erledigt. Ich werde in den Sauren Apfel beißen und mir nen Fire TV Stick zulegen. Damit sollte alles funktionieren.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe.



Aufpassen und gleich den richtigen Stick bestellen. Gibt 3 FireTV Sticks: Lite, Standard und 4K.


----------



## vb87 (29. Juli 2021)

Das kann man einstellen, wie die maximale Auflösung ist. Der oberwert ist bis 4k.
Zu Corona wurde der default aber auf 720p gesetzt.


----------



## claster17 (22. Oktober 2021)

Mittlerweile gibt es eine Windows-App, womit 5.1 endlich funktioniert. Das wars aber auch schon, denn höhere Auflösung oder HDR gibts noch immer nicht.


----------

